# All that Line-X?!?!?!?!



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I got my bed line-x and while I went in for that I did the chip guard also!!

Next week I go in for the under coating and rust proofing!!!payuppayup


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what are we looking at here?

edit: lol oh their are more pics.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;830662 said:


> what are we looking at here?
> 
> edit: lol oh their are more pics.


lol yes

now look!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats awesome, what did it cost if you dont mind, i have been wanting to do that for a few years on my truck.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;830671 said:


> thats awesome, what did it cost if you dont mind, i have been wanting to do that for a few years on my truck.


Just under $1800payuppayuppayup

the guy gave me a good deal!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Its alot of line-X its got it inside over the door sills, inside under the doors and all the way under the rockers.

you wont find any paint from that half down.

took three guys from 8am-8pm to do everything!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Few random shots..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks much better afterwards. Not sure on the rims going well with your truck but I like everything else. I see you had a single stack?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark13;830688 said:


> Looks much better afterwards. Not sure on the rims going well with your truck but I like everything else. I see you had a single stack?


Dual Stacks

Took them off so they could line-x the bed


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

awesome, i wanted to do that to mine but wasn't sure how the black would look on the silver thanks for the great visual soon as i get the time an money ill be doing the same. again awesome!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

As a Collision Shop owner, I will only suggest you save your money on the rustproofing and undercoating (which are two in the same, so somebody is not being fully truthful with you if you are being charged separately). Anymore, it's not really helpful, and when you go to work on your truck, (which you will) you will have a severe gooey mess to deal with. We've run experiments on vehicles for over 30 years and have found that they will last the same with and without the rustproofing and have come to the conclusion that it is a terrible waste of money. I'm not telling you what to do in anyway, but merely giving you an opinion from someone dealing on the other side of that business. A vehicle will rust regardless if not taken care of properly. Now, the spray-in bed liners are very key in protecting a bed, we are an experimental shop for a new product made from Kevlar, supposed to be bullet proof. I've not noticed it being any stronger than Rhino Lining or Line-X, it is only much thinner in application and I don't believe to be stronger than those two from the tests I've ran. IMO you made a good choice with that and you'll be very happy with it, especially years down the road. 
The truck looks good, hope it makes you lots of money this winter.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks just as good over here as it did on Lawnsite haha


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good. You didn't do any closeup shots, but that product looks to be fairly smooth. Saw a truck the other day with the same parts of the truck treated. It was real chunky stuff, like a popcorn ceiling. Looked terrible.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good but you would think the guy spraying would have a mask on and coveralls.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

02DURAMAX;830675 said:


> Just under $1800payuppayuppayup
> 
> the guy gave me a good deal!


I had my bed done for $495 out the door. Best Deal I found. I asked about getting the same as you all around the truck and that was $1200 just for that. Is that a good price for getting that part done.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

dmax that truck looks great....i ,Love the combo....you put the plow on yet? In the pics i did not see a under carriage


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

asps4u;830773 said:


> As a Collision Shop owner, I will only suggest you save your money on the rustproofing and undercoating (which are two in the same, so somebody is not being fully truthful with you if you are being charged separately). Anymore, it's not really helpful, and when you go to work on your truck, (which you will) you will have a severe gooey mess to deal with. We've run experiments on vehicles for over 30 years and have found that they will last the same with and without the rustproofing and have come to the conclusion that it is a terrible waste of money. I'm not telling you what to do in anyway, but merely giving you an opinion from someone dealing on the other side of that business. A vehicle will rust regardless if not taken care of properly. Now, the spray-in bed liners are very key in protecting a bed, we are an experimental shop for a new product made from Kevlar, supposed to be bullet proof. I've not noticed it being any stronger than Rhino Lining or Line-X, it is only much thinner in application and I don't believe to be stronger than those two from the tests I've ran. IMO you made a good choice with that and you'll be very happy with it, especially years down the road.
> The truck looks good, hope it makes you lots of money this winter.


Thanks for the info!!!!!

so you say rustproofing is no good??

what ubout the undercoating?

is that worth it?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

2COR517;830785 said:


> Looks good. You didn't do any closeup shots, but that product looks to be fairly smooth. Saw a truck the other day with the same parts of the truck treated. It was real chunky stuff, like a popcorn ceiling. Looked terrible.


I 'll get a close up pic of it later and post it...Its a nice consistent texture.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

f250man;830790 said:


> Looks good but you would think the guy spraying would have a mask on and coveralls.


He did...he was already taking the tape off!

thats why no mask


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Burkartsplow;830830 said:


> I had my bed done for $495 out the door. Best Deal I found. I asked about getting the same as you all around the truck and that was $1200 just for that. Is that a good price for getting that part done.


with line-x yes!!!

they priced mine at $1250 just for the chipguard

But all of my Line-X is with Xtra!..not just Line-X


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tls22;830867 said:


> dmax that truck looks great....i ,Love the combo....you put the plow on yet? In the pics i did not see a under carriage


Thanks!!!

I get the plow on Monday!!!:yow!::yow!:


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks good.. i still have to get my bed done with Line-X.. just to lazy to bring it in.. go figure


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

FEFMedia;830902 said:


> Looks good.. i still have to get my bed done with Line-X.. just to lazy to bring it in.. go figure


Hey if you want go over to steve hes the owner of the Line-x in bartlett...awesome guy and he will give you a great deal on the bed!

A bed only takes two hours to get done!


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

did you say theyll do the under frame of your truck???

if so whats it run price wise?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

see thats a good idea .. but what happens when rust starts to form under the door skins and under bed and fenders wells ...


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

wait, did they spray the plastic fender flairs??? Line x don't stick to plastic. Looks nice tho. I see these projects all the time. I got a line x of wny across the street form our shop. Lots of neat stuff their.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

nms0219;831398 said:


> wait, did they spray the plastic fender flairs??? Line x don't stick to plastic. Looks nice tho. I see these projects all the time. I got a line x of wny across the street form our shop. Lots of neat stuff their.


Line-X will stick to anything!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

groundbreakers;831366 said:


> see thats a good idea .. but what happens when rust starts to form under the door skins and under bed and fenders wells ...


Why do you think I got this??

Rust will never form with this on!!!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I have been thinking about getting the frame on the sides done but wasnt sure if rust would come back.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I assume you removed the led light above the rear liscense plate before treatment. Your treatment does look nice, and the inside of the bed looked in good shape before.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I got my bed Rhino-Lined and undercoated the underbody of my truck (frame rails, underside of bed body, axles, shocks...etc..) I walked out the door with both done for $600 package...done alot of business with the owner so he takes care of me with different purchases now and again...always get remote starters for my new vehicles, 3x now got best starter for cost of bottom line starter installed..$650 starter for $350 installed...I wnat to take the head gear off of my Fisher MM2 after this snow season and get it with the "hard line" Rhino Liner...then I will never have to paint the headgear again...I will leave obvious parts not rhino'd for grounding and what not, but the majority will be done...I do like what you did with the exterior of your truck...looks sharp...I actually talked to the owner of the shop I go to about it lastspring...Im not big on those rims you have on your truck though...doesnt seem to go with the truck too much..JMO...just look like it has rhinestones on the out edge all the way around...lol..to each is own...everyone has their own styles and likes and dislikes, I think the rest of the truck looks great, the guy did a great job on your truck...you said you get your plow back soon....is it getting painted?..lets see some pics!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What about rust forming from the inside out? The whole underside of the truck is untreated isn't it?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WIPensFan;831715 said:


> What about rust forming from the inside out? The whole underside of the truck is untreated isn't it?


Its not rusted!

Plus if it ever starts to peel, rip, or whatever it does it has a lifetime warranty.

If anything happens I just go back and he will fix it!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

02DURAMAX;831770 said:


> Its not rusted!
> 
> Plus if it ever starts to peel, rip, or whatever it does it has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> If anything happens I just go back and he will fix it!!


I wasn't saying it was rusted! I just meant the rust can start from the side that has no Line-x.
JMO, but I don't like the look and I think you wasted your money.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

WIPensFan;831892 said:


> I wasn't saying it was rusted! I just meant the rust can start from the side that has no Line-x.
> JMO, but I don't like the look and I think you wasted your money.


yah rhino good for bed but when you paint your whole truck with it to stop rust .... ya .... should just sprayed motor oil under the truck in the fender wells and door jams . cheaper and more effective ....


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I disagree with oiling it being more effective...Im guessing you dont have anything with rhino or line-x on your truck...prepped correctly and thoroughly, you wont have to mess with it again...I dont understand why you guys keep pushing the issue..lol..what WAS sprayed on his truck..now has lifetime warranty on the job he had done...good investment if the engine doesnt have high miles...it would be something to do to a low mileage working vehicle...protection from the salt/ sand laid down during storms....its not more effective to spray motor oil underneath....when the oil starts coming off who has to re apply it??...you do...if the rhino/ line-x chips or peels....it gets done by any line-x dealer....no brainer...dont get some of ya..it isnt 1980 anymore...theres other options other then grampas motor oil now..lol...no hard feelings guys...just find it funny those of you thinking its a waste of money...those sprayed parts are now worry free...where does that become stupid???..haha...drink up...have another one...happy plowing...and oiling!...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WIPensFan;831892 said:


> I wasn't saying it was rusted! I just meant the rust can start from the side that has no Line-x.
> JMO, but I don't like the look and I think you wasted your money.


For me this is money well spent!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

groundbreakers;832057 said:


> yah rhino good for bed but when you paint your whole truck with it to stop rust .... ya .... should just sprayed motor oil under the truck in the fender wells and door jams . cheaper and more effective ....


The truck has NO rust!..Thats why I had this done...this is so I dont get chips on the paint under the rockers( thats when rust starts to form!).

If you ask me this looks much better than a truck full of rust!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

T&M SnowMan;832284 said:


> I disagree with oiling it being more effective...Im guessing you dont have anything with rhino or line-x on your truck...prepped correctly and thoroughly, you wont have to mess with it again...I dont understand why you guys keep pushing the issue..lol..what WAS sprayed on his truck..now has lifetime warranty on the job he had done...good investment if the engine doesnt have high miles...it would be something to do to a low mileage working vehicle...protection from the salt/ sand laid down during storms....its not more effective to spray motor oil underneath....when the oil starts coming off who has to re apply it??...you do...if the rhino/ line-x chips or peels....it gets done by any line-x dealer....no brainer...dont get some of ya..it isnt 1980 anymore...theres other options other then grampas motor oil now..lol...no hard feelings guys...just find it funny those of you thinking its a waste of money...those sprayed parts are now worry free...where does that become stupid???..haha...drink up...have another one...happy plowing...and oiling!...


Exactly!!!!

Theres a member that thinks like me!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Your *NOT *going to prevent your truck from rusting.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

02DURAMAX;830878 said:


> Thanks for the info!!!!!
> 
> so you say rustproofing is no good??
> 
> ...


Neither one is worth what they charge and the false sense of security they give. Just like the exterior Line-X you had sprayed on, if the sheet metal begins to rust from the inside (which it will at some point) none of it is going to help you. However, with the chip guard that you had done, you will protect it against rusting from the outside which will eliminate the early stages of rust that plagues most vehicles. Many manufacturers use a form of the chip guard on the lower fenders, doors, bedside panels and rockers to protect in the same way. The only difference is, you don't notice it because it is clear and is applied after the base coat and before the clear coat. When they rustproof and undercoat, they are only coating what is accessible, but what they can't get is the areas between the sheet metal where the pinch welds are, on the bedsides, inner structure of the front end and inner rockers which is where moisture will build up and corrode. Also, the product they are using will wear off and have to be re-applied, which they say is covered at no charge, but I've seen them deny to warranty it many times for various bogus reasons. Not to mention when you or anyone works on the truck you'll have such a huge mess to deal with since the product applied is tar-like substance. Save your money on the rustproofing and undercoating and just make sure to clean your truck thoroughly including flushing the under carriage and under body every so often to clean out, the salt, sand and grime that can be acquired even from everyday driving, let alone using it for work. Chances are, by the time this truck shows signs of rust and corrosion, you'll have enough miles and abuse on it, that it won't matter. You can feel free to PM me if you have any other questions. :waving:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WIPensFan;832650 said:


> Your *NOT *going to prevent your truck from rusting.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

asps4u;832657 said:


> Neither one is worth what they charge and the false sense of security they give. Just like the exterior Line-X you had sprayed on, if the sheet metal begins to rust from the inside (which it will at some point) none of it is going to help you. However, with the chip guard that you had done, you will protect it against rusting from the outside which will eliminate the early stages of rust that plagues most vehicles. Many manufacturers use a form of the chip guard on the lower fenders, doors, bedside panels and rockers to protect in the same way. The only difference is, you don't notice it because it is clear and is applied after the base coat and before the clear coat. When they rustproof and undercoat, they are only coating what is accessible, but what they can't get is the areas between the sheet metal where the pinch welds are, on the bedsides, inner structure of the front end and inner rockers which is where moisture will build up and corrode. Also, the product they are using will wear off and have to be re-applied, which they say is covered at no charge, but I've seen them deny to warranty it many times for various bogus reasons. Not to mention when you or anyone works on the truck you'll have such a huge mess to deal with since the product applied is tar-like substance. Save your money on the rustproofing and undercoating and just make sure to clean your truck thoroughly including flushing the under carriage and under body every so often to clean out, the salt, sand and grime that can be acquired even from everyday driving, let alone using it for work. Chances are, by the time this truck shows signs of rust and corrosion, you'll have enough miles and abuse on it, that it won't matter. You can feel free to PM me if you have any other questions. :waving:


hellooooo...MC FLY....this is why you get the underbody coated (again you want it done when the truck is new) this was the underside or backside of these panels are protected...the "inside of the panels arent subjected to the elements the outside sheetmetal is...when you line it...it seals it...I have it on bed and underbody (inside of panels underneath truck, underside of bed, frame, axles etc...)...its funny all of you saying it sucks probablly dont have it..lol..and you all say the same thing..." I know a friend and blah blah blah"....you old timers are funny...welcome to 2009...equipped with new technology....say goodbye to the 70's and 80's fellas...lol...no hard feelings...just completely disagree with you nay sayers....drink up!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

T&M SnowMan;832848 said:


> hellooooo...MC FLY....this is why you get the underbody coated (again you want it done when the truck is new) this was the underside or backside of these panels are protected...the "inside of the panels arent subjected to the elements the outside sheetmetal is...when you line it...it seals it...I have it on bed and underbody (inside of panels underneath truck, underside of bed, frame, axles etc...)...its funny all of you saying it sucks probablly dont have it..lol..and you all say the same thing..." I know a friend and blah blah blah"....you old timers are funny...welcome to 2009...equipped with new technology....say goodbye to the 70's and 80's fellas...lol...no hard feelings...just completely disagree with you nay sayers....drink up!


Well, if you read my previous post, you'll note that I own a collision shop and deal with this on a regular basis, and NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO TO PREVENT IT, YOUR TRUCK WILL RUST!!! All you are doing is protecting exposed areas. So if you have it and it's going to permanently prevent rust, than I'm assuming you had them remove all the interior sill plates and weather strips and had them spray down all those areas and than find a way to get those put back on? You must have had them seal all the cab & bed drain holes so that water won't flow the way out when it comes in from the windshield and back glass entry points under the roof drip rail moldings, along with the inside of the bedside panels under the top moldings where water gets in through the mounting holes? The list goes on and on for where moisture gets in and the drains where it needs to get out. I'm not saying don't do it, I'm saying it's a waste of money if you think you will prevent rust forever. I guess if 32 is an old timer, than I'm guilty as charged, but my family has been conducting studies on ways to prevent vehicles from rusting for over 35 years, and no matter what technology you are using, IT WILL NOT LAST!! We used to do rust proofing and undercoating, and quit doing it because we felt that we were ripping off our customers by selling them a false sense of security. Than when the vehicles would rust after many years of Michigan weather, they would want us to fix it for free, even though it was sold to them with no guarantee of total rust prevention. You can spend your hard earned money on whatever you wish, I'm merely giving an opinion from someone who has done years and years of homework not just speaking out my arse. And no, there are no hard feelings here either, I'm just trying to let the OP make an informed decision on his investment. :waving:


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Why is it that these posts always start out at wow look at my shiny new thing and than turn into an argument that goes nowhere???


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

nms0219;832977 said:


> Why is it that these posts always start out at wow look at my shiny new thing and than turn into an argument that goes nowhere???


Whos know but is sucks!!!!!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

asps4u;832956 said:


> Well, if you read my previous post, you'll note that I own a collision shop and deal with this on a regular basis, and NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO TO PREVENT IT, YOUR TRUCK WILL RUST!!! All you are doing is protecting exposed areas. So if you have it and it's going to permanently prevent rust, than I'm assuming you had them remove all the interior sill plates and weather strips and had them spray down all those areas and than find a way to get those put back on? You must have had them seal all the cab & bed drain holes so that water won't flow the way out when it comes in from the windshield and back glass entry points under the roof drip rail moldings, along with the inside of the bedside panels under the top moldings where water gets in through the mounting holes? The list goes on and on for where moisture gets in and the drains where it needs to get out. I'm not saying don't do it, I'm saying it's a waste of money if you think you will prevent rust forever. I guess if 32 is an old timer, than I'm guilty as charged, but my family has been conducting studies on ways to prevent vehicles from rusting for over 35 years, and no matter what technology you are using, IT WILL NOT LAST!! We used to do rust proofing and undercoating, and quit doing it because we felt that we were ripping off our customers by selling them a false sense of security. Than when the vehicles would rust after many years of Michigan weather, they would want us to fix it for free, even though it was sold to them with no guarantee of total rust prevention. You can spend your hard earned money on whatever you wish, I'm merely giving an opinion from someone who has done years and years of homework not just speaking out my arse. And no, there are no hard feelings here either, I'm just trying to let the OP make an informed decision on his investment. :waving:


well then lets call it "extend the life" so we can just move on to another topic..this is a dead horse..lol


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*All i can say is*

FLUID FILM FLUID FILM FLUID FILM FLUID FILM FLUID FILM FLUID FILM FLUID FILM

thats all i put under me truck and looks like new i line x in bed but for $1800 i can do my truck and plow 2 times a year for 9 years tymusic

ps.... and i take out my door panels and under my carpet  smells good too just when u put somthing on the floor like paper it gets abit oily but thats ok with me my floors like new too under the carpet FLUID FILM gos along way tymusic O and some rum to help along the way when putting it on


----------

